# Unexplained Data Loss



## Randy903 (Jun 23, 2015)

Has anyone else experienced unexplained data loss with Dish Network? This has happened 2 months in a roll. There are only two people using the network and the first time I accepted that we had possibly used the data for an extreme download. I spoke to the other user. The second month we lost 9 gig of data in less than 3 days and I am sure that we did not use anywhere near this amount of data. I even went so far as to change the password on the router, in order to find what might be using the data up. Dish's explanation was that phone and ipad apps continue to run and drain data. I understand that this would use some data, but 9 gig is ridiculous. I would like to know is anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Who is your Internet provider? How do you typically use your Internet service? Do you stream a lot of movies? With Dish, do you download a lot of On Demand content? Or do you stream from Dish Anywhere or similar on your iPad?

There's a lot of possible answers to your question here, without much to go on from your initial post.


----------



## Randy903 (Jun 23, 2015)

Dish Network. Business, E-Mail, and Facebook. No, No, & No. I am aware that gaming and movies chew up a lot of data and watch the usage carefully. I do download some things from you-tube, but again, I monitor it carefully and do not download any massive files. If I have anything large to download, I use my phone's 4G connection. There is absolutely nothing we have done that could account for the kind of data loss we experienced.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Using the term "data loss" seems to be a gross misrepresentation of your problem. Your problem, as I understand it, is excessive Internet usage.

Outside of a sophisticated router that can monitor usage by MAC address, you'll have to "disconnect" things and see when it stops.

Chances are that someone is spending a lot more bandwidth on Youtube (that is difficult to both predict and measure) or similar than you think.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you're watching movies or streaming from YouTube, it's really easy to burn through data in a hurry. One movie by itself is probably half that, for example.


----------

